#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   "Zucken"/"Flimmern" im Kopf? >

## Rijana

Hallo Leute. 
Ich hab das jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal innerhalb weniger Tage, und bis zu meinem nächsten Termin in der Klinik sind es noch 2 Wochen hin... daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob das vielleicht jemandem was sagt... 
Das Ganze hält meistens mehrere Stunden an. Zu Anfang hatte ich erst nur das Gefühl, mir sei schwindlig. 
Meistens in Verbindung mit dem Blinzeln (aber nicht immer) verspüre ich so eine Art Zucken oder einen Ruck in meinem Kopf (nicht verbunden mit tatsächlichen Muskelzuckungen, glaube ich). In dem Moment werden dann für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde auch akustische äußere Eindrücke unterbrochen...  z.B. höre ich gerade von draußen die Straßengeräusche... das normalerweise sehr gleichmäßige Geräusch eines vorbeifahrenden Autos wird dadurch quasi "zerhackt"... so ähnlich, als wenn ich absichtlich die Augen ganz fest zukneife, nur eben nicht so lange. 
Außerdem hab ich den Eindruck, sehr licht- und geräuschempfindlich zu sein. Wenn ich im Dunkeln im Bad sitze und mir die Ohren zuhalte, wird es besser... 
Hoffe man versteht einigermaßen, was ich meine X_X 
Sitze jetzt gerade auf der Arbeit und hab die Sonnenbrille auf, weil mir sonst das Licht zu krass ist, aber jetzt auch noch Ohrenstöpsel reinstecken kann ich schlecht (zumal ich auch keine dabei habe)... 
Hab sowas bis vor kurzem noch nie erlebt  :Sad:  
Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte? 
Ich werde seit ca. 2 Jahren ambulant psychiatrisch behandelt wegen ADHS und Borderline. Nehme also regelmäßig Methylphenidat (Medikinet) und bis vor Kurzem hab ich auch ein paar Monate lang Cymbalta genommen, wurde jetzt auf Elontril umgestellt... (Letztere sind beide Antidepressiva)
Nur, falls das eine Rolle spielen kann x.x 
Viele Grüße,
Rijana

----------


## brigitte336

Hallo Rijana,
laß Dir mal Deine Nackenwirbel richten. Vor allem den Atlaswirbel ! Ich bin mir sicher das dann die Symptome aufhören wie Lichtempfindlichkeit und u.U.  auch ADHS.  
Gruß Brigitte336

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo Rijana,
> laß Dir mal Deine Nackenwirbel richten. Vor allem den Atlaswirbel ! Ich bin mir sicher das dann die Symptome aufhören wie Lichtempfindlichkeit und u.U.  auch ADHS.  
> Gruß Brigitte336

 
Woher hast du diese Erkenntnis?
Es kann ebenso gut eine Nebenwirkung auf die Medikamente sein..... 
Mein Tipp geh damit zu deinem Arzt und schildere ihm/ ihr die Symptome.
Das ist sicher der bessere Weg.

----------


## Amy2002

Hallo Rijana, ich habe öfters genau dasselbe. Bei mir unterbricht das Zucken beim Schließen der Augen für Bruchteile von Sekunden mein Ohrgeräusch. So kann ich das Zucken wahrnehmen.
Hast du inzwischen eine Erklärung dafür bekommen? Würde mich auch interessieren.

----------

